# Fortress 2 - Be Higher (Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award)



## HansZimmer

Today I'll launch the poll for the third track of the competition Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award.

Posted by the user hammeredklavier, this piece was composed for the videogame "Fortress 2 Blue".
The title is "Be Higher".
I was not able to find any information about the composer.

Vote the poll, if you want.


----------



## HansZimmer

Closed.

Score = (2*1 + 3*1) / 3 = 1.67 (between horrible and quite bad)


----------



## Chibi Ubu

I'm too late to vote the poll, but I give it a *Very Good - 5*. I'll try to pay more attention to this type of review, so you'd be welcome to PM me with a "Heads Up" when you put another one :angel:


----------



## HansZimmer

Chibi Ubu said:


> I'm too late to vote the poll, but I give it a *Very Good - 5*. I'll try to pay more attention to this type of review, so you'd be welcome to PM me with a "Heads Up" when you put another one :angel:


Ok. I can send you a PM, but keep in mind that every week you will find a new track in this section.


----------

